# Help... My chihuahua keeps throwing up!!!



## blake (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone i am new to this forum and relatively new to owning a chihuahua, i have had Chloe for about 6 or 7 months and now that i have found this forum i am sure that i will have quite a few questions for you all. So my first problem is that my chi Chloe for the last few weeks has been throwing up green stuff with heaps of her hair in it...
I am not sure if its a big problem or not for her but it is for me and my carpet, i am sure someone will know something about it...
thanks


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. :wave:

I would take her to the vet. It could be caused by her food or something else non-serious, but if she's constantly throwing up it sounds like something is wrong. I would definitely take her in to make sure she's okay.


----------



## blake (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for your help i think i will take her in today.
but she has only been doing it once or twice every two days.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

My babies do that occasionally but no hair in it & they're long coats. I would take her in if she's doing it alot. It could be the food you are feeding may not agree with her.


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

Does she eat greenies? My chi Buffy threw up every time she ate one and it was green of course. Just a thought. I too would take her to the vet, if it has been going on and off for a while it could be something else. Better to be safe and know for sure.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ooo Greenies would explain the green colored puke! Good call soneal.
Let us know what the vet says! 

By the way I love the name "Chloe"!!!


----------



## blake (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks katie 18, and everyone else but she doesnt eat greenies or anything else green, but it seems its stopped now so she is fine now.
thanks for your advice everyone


----------

